

The Learning Myth: Why I'll Never Tell My Son He's Smart - mkolodny
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/salman-khan/the-learning-myth-why-ill_b_5691681.html

======
known
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433866](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433866)

